# Uber lands $810 million government contract.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

https://seekingalpha.com/news/3562149-uber-wins-810m-federal-contract
It seems that the Government has chosen a favorite in the ride share market.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I wonder if Uber is giving them a 75/25 split then they will “tweak” rates and then introduce upfront pricing and take more than half?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This will be quite a problem for Uber. Any government contract requires that the workers have proper insurance and make at least the minimum wage. Uber will have to certify to this.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Not if the "workers" are independent contractors. The contract must detail that Uber will use its massive platform to source these jobs to independent contractors. Why do people keep thinking they're employees. When was the last time Uber sent you a W2 @Bob Reynolds


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Drivers:
"Some restrictions apply"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you guys want more info:

*Primary Point of Contact *

Kimberly Spangler
 [email protected]

*Secondary Point of Contact *


Na Lin
 [email protected]


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

This is actually for Uber connect. Transporting nuclear bombs around the country. Drivers to get $2.50 flat rate.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Not if the "workers" are independent contractors. The contract must detail that Uber will use its massive platform to source these jobs to independent contractors. Why do people keep thinking they're employees. When was the last time Uber sent you a W2 @Bob Reynolds


There is not an exemption for 1099 workers on government contracts. Uber will have to certify that all goods and services provided have been produced by workers that have been paid at least the minimum wage of $10.80 per hour plus are insured for workers comp, FICA, etc.

The government does not provide exemptions from these requirements.

Here is the information:

*Minimum Wage for Federal Contractors Raised to $10.80 for 2020*

September 25, 2019
The Wage and Hour Division (WHD) of the U.S. Department of Labor (DOL) announced a minimum wage increase of $0.20 to $10.80 per hour to be paid to workers performing work on direct federal contracts and subcontracts covered by *Executive Order 13658 (link is external)*. Federally assisted contracts are not affected. The rate goes into effect on January 1, 2020.
Executive Order 13658 was signed by President Obama in 2014, and its corresponding regulations implemented an hourly minimum wage for workers performing work on covered federal contracts of $10.10 per hour beginning on January 1, 2015. The order mandated that the Secretary of Labor determine a new minimum wage annually, based on the annual percentage increase in the Consumer Price Index for urban wage and clerical workers. Notice is required to the public at least 90 days before the new wage goes into effect each year. 
Impacted workers include those whose wages are governed by the Davis-Bacon Act, the Service Contract Act, and non-exempt workers whose wages are governed by the Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) for all time spent directly supporting a covered contract. FLSA-covered workers who do not spend at least 20% of the workweek directly supporting a covered contract are excluded. 
Covered contractors with existing projects or awards are entitled to an adjustment by federal agencies if the annual inflation increase was not covered by the existing contract or award


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is not an exemption for 1099 workers on government contracts. Uber will have to certify that all goods and services provided have been produced by workers that have been paid at least the minimum wage of $10.80 per hour plus are insured for workers comp, FICA, etc.
> 
> The government does not provide exemptions from these requirements.
> 
> ...


Who in the hell would work for 10.80 hr


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Who in the hell would work for 10.80 hr


Keep in mind this would be a raise for most Uber drivers. It's $10.80 per hour plus mileage.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Keep in mind this would be a raise for most Uber drivers. It's $10.80 per hour plus mileage.


You say most drivers.. Most where? I never brought home under $1600 minus my rental fee of 300.. So 1300 a week.. So i would never work for such crumbs..


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe they will share it with the out of work drivers.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Not if the "workers" are independent contractors. The contract must detail that Uber will use its massive platform to source these jobs to independent contractors. Why do people keep thinking they're employees. When was the last time Uber sent you a W2 @Bob Reynolds


I like when you spout non sense without any facts to back it up , he answered you with facts , what's wrong , cat got your tongue now , sit down and take your seat and don't speak up again till you know the facts


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3562149-uber-wins-810m-federal-contract
> It seems that the Government has chosen a favorite in the ride share market.


To use Uber Spyware to track Americans ?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> To use Uber Spyware to track Americans ?


Google is already doing this for Uncle Sam and Communist China.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3562149-uber-wins-810m-federal-contract
> It seems that the Government has chosen a favorite in the ride share market.


Fake News. 
Uber got approved to compete for those contracts, and the amount of the potential government spending is $810 mil by 2025.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-greenlight-to-chase-u-s-government-contracts


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Ubereater said:


> Fake News.
> Uber got approved to compete for those contracts, and the amount of the potential government spending is $810 mil by 2025.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-greenlight-to-chase-u-s-government-contracts


Uber never misses an opportunity to spin a half truth into a stock moving event.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

SO PREDICTABLE

the commies can't survive on their own and decided to get help from the taxpayers now

it's going to get hard to big corporations from government soon, they already have the exact same ideas in mind.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This will be quite a problem for Uber. Any government contract requires that the workers have proper insurance and make at least the minimum wage. Uber will have to certify to this.


Maybe the service will only be provided by Über's fully automated flying electric cars that come into service in June, turbocharging the company toward its promised profitability before the end of 2020.

.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Ubereater said:


> Fake News.
> Uber got approved to compete for those contracts, and the amount of the potential government spending is $810 mil by 2025.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-greenlight-to-chase-u-s-government-contracts


Nasdaq seems to think otherwise.
https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/consumer-sector-update-for-04-20-2020:-ubercpbualmdp-2020-04-20
"_In company news, Uber Technologies (UBER) rose about 1.4% after the ride-sharing company Monday received an $810 million contract award from the General Services Administration to provide federal employees with transportation services in all of the US government's 50 largest markets. According to the GSA request for proposals, the agency has been seeking to reduce its travel costs and related back-office work for federal employees while carrying out their official responsibilities._"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lots of conflicting news but it doesn't appear to be a 100% done deal.

https://robinhood.com/stocks/UBER
*Extremely Quiet & Incredibly Vague...*While casually perusing the US General Services Administration website (as we often do for fun), we noticed an interesting update: *Uber* just got the greenlight to sell its services to the US government, allowing it to compete for $810M worth of gov spending over the next 5 years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> This will be quite a problem for Uber. Any government contract requires that the workers have proper insurance and make at least the minimum wage. Uber will have to certify to this.


That's easy. 
I can see Khosrowshahi picking up a pen and saying ... 'sure, I'll attest to that ... where do I sign."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s more important to Uber that Lyft didn’t win the contract than it is that Uber did win the contract.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Ubereater said:


> Fake News.
> Uber got approved to compete for those contracts, and the amount of the potential government spending is $810 mil by 2025.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-greenlight-to-chase-u-s-government-contracts


The key phrase is......"approved to compete for those contracts". 
You know what happens down the food chain to the lowest bidder?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> This is actually for Uber connect. Transporting nuclear bombs around the country. Drivers to get $2.50 flat rate.


WAY funnier than it should be


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Who in the hell would work for 10.80 hr


ANTS looking for crumbs. DUH! -o:



REX HAVOC said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3562149-uber-wins-810m-federal-contract
> It seems that the Government has chosen a favorite in the ride share market.


Whoa now! Whoa! Transportation services???!!! -o:

"Uber is a technology company, not a transportation provider."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> The key phrase is......"approved to compete for those contracts".
> You know what happens down the food chain to the lowest bidder?


You need three things to get a government contract.

1. Bribe the correct official
2. Being an elected official on a committee with the power to grant yourself the contract
3. being the lowest bigger helps

I guess what i'm saying is, being lowest bidder isn't a guarantee...

Also if the contract is 800 million and uber bids 400 million it's only 400 million...

And we all know uber is stupid enough to do that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's a little more than 16 days worth of the money they were losing when they were losing $50 million a day.

last quarter they only lost about $1.1 billion or 12 million a day, so this contract will still keep them in the red.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"contract. FLSA-covered workers who do not spend at least 20% of the workweek directly supporting a covered contract are excluded."

Scumbags will get around this by ensuring that any individual Uber driver can only get 19% of GSA jobs in their total jobs for the week, if they do happen to win the contract. I guess they can do that by starting the shift off with four regular rides then giving you one GSA ride, then repeat.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Who in the hell would work for 10.80 hr


The people who need money. What is your hr Pay???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The people who need money. What is your hr Pay???


Sometimes pple in ca (and I'm guilty) forget we are a different place from the rest of the US for most part. Shiet is more expensive here in general and the pay somewhat reflects that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes pple in ca (and I'm guilty) forget we are a different place from the rest of the US for most part. Shiet is more expensive here in general and the pay somewhat reflects that.
> 
> View attachment 452436


Sorry that is nothing here where I live. Downtown DC / Chevy chase/ Bethesda/ Potomac is very expensive. A 1000 sq feet house is at least 1 million$. Rent is at least 3000$. CA or DC or NYC depend where you live is expensive.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry that is nothing here where I live. Downtown DC / Chevy chase/ Bethesda/ Potomac is very expensive. A 1000 sq feet house is at least 1 million$. Rent is at least 3000$. CA or DC or NYC depend where you live is expensive.


Yup, in CA here rent for two bedroom condo on Beale st. (near embarcadero fidi) that is tiny (bedroom only fits queen and little else) is about $6k a month. The owner tried to sell it for $3mm &#128514;&#128514; (it did not go that high thank goodness). This is the boss I worked for when I was 1099. Had an amazing view of bay bridge whenever I worked with her out of her home.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, in CA here rent for two bedroom condo on Beale st. (near embarcadero fidi) that is tiny (bedroom only fits queen and little else) is about $6k a month. The owner tried to sell it for $3mm &#128514;&#128514; (it did not go that high thank goodness). This is the boss I worked for when I was 1099. Had an amazing view of bay bridge whenever I worked with her out of her home.


Wow. One more reason not to live in CA.

I think putting my place in NYC for sale in September If she is not renewing it by July 15. After the rent is up and if I don't get anyone else I am selling it.

58 and 6 ( Manhattan)if anyone is interested. 1100 sq feet. 1 bed, 1 bath. New renovated (2017).


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The people who need money. What is your hr Pay???


25-30 an hour.. And its not people who need it its ppl who settle or accept that.. Or maybe im just blessed



The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry that is nothing here where I live. Downtown DC / Chevy chase/ Bethesda/ Potomac is very expensive. A 1000 sq feet house is at least 1 million$. Rent is at least 3000$. CA or DC or NYC depend where you live is expensive.





sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes pple in ca (and I'm guilty) forget we are a different place from the rest of the US for most part. Shiet is more expensive here in general and the pay somewhat reflects that.
> 
> View attachment 452436


But this is still only minium wadge. I live in LA so thankfully most jobs pay $18 an hour that is if you dont go for the fast food or grocery store type of jobs.. I my self have not worked for anything under $25 in the last 3 years.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CaliBestDriver said:


> 25-30 an hour.. And its not people who need it its ppl who settle or accept that.. Or maybe im just blessed
> 
> 
> But this is still only minium wadge. I live in LA so thankfully most jobs pay $18 an hour that is if you dont go for the fast food or grocery store type of jobs.. I my self have not worked for anything under $25 in the last 3 years.


I know, SF minimum is higher, was just using that as a bottom of the barrel.

when I didn't know what to do, being burnt out on previous startup, and after a month of traveling and not wanting to burn through savings, I got myself a "job" just hanging out with people, chilling... got paid $20 something a hour with excellent benefits &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

When I thought to do uber, in 2015, I thought it would be raining money. Then I figured costs, even with the "write offs" for me was not worth it.

So no, I definitely would not work for even $25/hr.


----------

